# Standard prong thickness for a tube slingshot:



## mattjvgc (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking about DIYing a tube slingshot with a hollow handle soon. Thought about roughly basing it off of one of these:


Spoiler














But I'm unsure what thickness I should use for the prongs. Not sure if there's a standard thickness for these prongs or for theraband tubes. And I'd rather not have to resort to zip-tying them or something hokey.

Any suggestions?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Buy a Big Box Shooter for a few bucks and get all of your data and some fork caps too.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Buy a Big Box Shooter for a few bucks and get all of your data and some fork caps too.


Sir Flip gives good advice. A Daisy B52 can be had for under ten bucks and would certainly tell you everything you need to know!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If my memory serves me correctly the rod on the big box store shooters is 1/4 inch .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I must concur, 1\4"


----------

